# Any opinions on HP Compaq CQ56 laptop with HP Printer and Carry Case*for €399



## Protocol (18 Jul 2011)

I have the chance to buy a laptop computer bundle with Hewlett Packard (HP) laptop,  HP printer and carry case at €399 inc vat and delivery.

*I would appreciate any feedback as to whether this is a good deal??*


*HP Compaq CQ56 Laptop Specification with HP Colour Printer and Carry Case  **- **€399 INC VAT & Nationwide delivery .*
*Intel *Celeron T3500 2.0GHz Processor, 
3GB RAM,
250GB HDD, 
DVD+/-RW, 
Wireless Built in,
Built in Webcam, 
GMA 4500M Graphics,
15.6" diagonal High-Definition LED HP BrightView Display, 
6 Cell Battery,
Black in colour
*includes a HP C**olour - Ink-jet Printer printing up to 16 pages per minute and Stylish Laptop Carry Case*


----------



## Berni (18 Jul 2011)

What would be your intended use for it?

That is an entry level processor, and combined with that "graphics" hardware, it isn't going to support much above internet browsing and playing dvds.

If you need something to do serious work or gaming on, skip it.


----------



## Protocol (19 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I realise that a Celeron processor is fairly basic (slow??).

I don't know anything about graphics cards.

It will not be used to play games.


It would be used for:

browsing web, with multiple tabs/windows open at same time
MS Office / OpenOffice applications, again with several open at same time
not much audio playing or video watching


----------



## TarfHead (19 Jul 2011)

You should also try to find out the costs for replacement print cartridges. I have a suspicion of such bundled deals, that they're in the seller's interest, noit necessarily the buyer's.


----------



## Berni (19 Jul 2011)

Protocol said:


> It would be used for:
> 
> browsing web, with multiple tabs/windows open at same time
> MS Office / OpenOffice applications, again with several open at same time
> not much audio playing or video watching


It should be able to manage those tasks.
In terms of the multiple open apps, you won't have the full 3gig memory available to you, some will be allocated to the on board graphics as that isn't a separate graphics card.


----------



## Jazz01 (19 Jul 2011)

Hi - for the work you are doing it will be ok... You are buying this in a computer store I take it? You would be able to get it cheaper online - but obviously not with the free printer... The only thing would be the processor... ideally (assume it's windows 7 OS), a dual core processor would be much better. 

If you are going online, then don't forget the anti-virus s/w - should get a trial run of that aswell... just make sure you have an up to date anti-virus s/w on the machine.


----------



## Protocol (20 Jul 2011)

It for sale by a reseller of called itquotes.


----------



## Slim (20 Jul 2011)

Jazz01 said:


> Hi - for the work you are doing it will be ok... You are buying this in a computer store I take it? You would be able to get it cheaper online - but obviously not with the free printer... The only thing would be the processor... ideally (assume it's windows 7 OS), a dual core processor would be much better.
> 
> If you are going online, then don't forget the anti-virus s/w - should get a trial run of that aswell... just make sure you have an up to date anti-virus s/w on the machine.


 
what anti virus do people recommend for normal home use? the Norton free period has expired but renewing is about €70. Sorry to hijack the thread Protocol. Slim


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jul 2011)

Slim said:


> what anti virus do people recommend for normal home use? the Norton free period has expired but renewing is about €70. Sorry to hijack the thread Protocol. Slim


 
I have only ever used AVG Free and have never had a problem with viruses.


----------



## Slim (20 Jul 2011)

TarfHead said:


> I have only ever used AVG Free and have never had a problem with viruses.


 
Thanks. That looks interesting. Slim


----------



## flossie (20 Jul 2011)

TarfHead said:


> I have only ever used AVG Free and have never had a problem with viruses.


 
+1 - used on my personal laptop, no issues.


----------



## kgrant1 (26 Jul 2011)

TarfHead said:


> You should also try to find out the costs for replacement print cartridges. I have a suspicion of such bundled deals, that they're in the seller's interest, noit necessarily the buyer's.



exactly-to be honest you should not take the 'free printer' and free case as having any clout in this deal.
the printer in all likelihood could be picked up in argos or harvey norman for less than 50.00-you'll probably pay as much again to HP for ink, so free isn't really free in this case. you can also get decent carry cases for under a tenner on ebay.
so 399 for that laptop is not such a good deal-you should be getting a more powerful machine for that money


----------



## turtle77 (27 Jul 2011)

What Operating System? Windows 7 Home or Pro? 64bit or 32bit?
I've used quite a few HP/Compaq & Dell laptops.
I've recently moved to using ASUS; a much better build of machine.

http://www.elara.ie/products/notebooks.aspx?search=asus


----------

